# Needlepunch embroidery



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I have boxes and boxes of punch embroidery yarn that I am thrilled I still have as I love this craft so very much. 
Just curious if any one has a source for buying this yarn, like was put out by Purrfect punch, Cameo etc. Running low on white, black and red. I am having a heck of a time finding it. I am in CA and most people think I am nuts. 
I have used embroidery floss before, but, love the yarns. If not a source, can you give me an idea of the weight of yarn you have used?? Does sock yarn work?? Open to suggestions. thanks


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow! That is so beautiful and life-like...love it.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, my granddaughter loves it, she has it on her coat, so that she can always have her pup with her!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Nothing nuts about you. I use all sorts of yarn. It is hit and miss. I try it out on a test piece and see how it shows. By the way, your work is gorgeous.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can see why you want to use the yarns, fabulous workmanship!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

You do beautiful work.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

what beautiful work!!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

ritchsgirl said:


> I have boxes and boxes of punch embroidery yarn that I am thrilled I still have as I love this craft so very much.
> Just curious if any one has a source for buying this yarn, like was put out by Purrfect punch, Cameo etc. Running low on white, black and red. I am having a heck of a time finding it. I am in CA and most people think I am nuts.
> I have used embroidery floss before, but, love the yarns. If not a source, can you give me an idea of the weight of yarn you have used?? Does sock yarn work?? Open to suggestions. thanks


please try etsy.com. it is a craft site and they have red yarn by purrfect punch site


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I used to needle punch, but have never seen such beautiful work as yours!!! I didn't know such a yarn existed. What does it look like before you punch? I can't wrap my head around this one. Your doggie is adorable! I will be following this thread to learn more. Maybe I'll start again. &#128077; &#128525;


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

How nice!! I use the Japanese thread, but your yarn is great.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

How nice!! I use the Japanese thread, but your yarn is great.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry. It sure would be nice to delete an extra message.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

very cute, hope you find the yarn you want


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

whitelawcs said:


> Sorry. It sure would be nice to delete an extra message.


You can click "report issue".


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, I search Etsy and ebay all the time. But the colors I need are harder to find. I think I may have finally found a source for the yarns - and have ordered a bunch, now to see if they really truly do come through, so fingers and toes crossed. As soon as I found out if they are totally legit or if they will come back with sorry, we dont carry those anymore, I will let you know. 
This is normal everyday purrfect punch yarn, the only thing different about it is that it is brushed with a wire brush to make it fuzzy, long hairish. 
Let me see if I have a photo or two that can show brushed and unbrushed combined. I used to make and sell custom designs etc.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my, awesome!!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow! Wow! and Wow again - "magical" work....love 'em all.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty.....


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh thanks for sharing your technique ! &#128522; so pretty!


----------



## cattrapper (Nov 5, 2014)

Does anyone know someone that does bunks embroidery. It's the Japanese version of punch needle embroidery. I have several kits I no longer intend to work up. That is BUNKA embroidery. They need a new home. I also have the frames to finish them with.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, got my confirmation today on yarn order. I am beyond thrilled to get the colors I was low or missing on. 
http://www.punchneedlemarketplace.com/shop/index.php?route=common/home
This is the place to go.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

WOW!!! your work is stunning, and all from a picture, my you are really talented, I will be watching for more of your work
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you kindly!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Got my yarn and I am thrilled with it! One of the last suppliers left. I am stocked up now and ready to keep going! 
Just finished this one for a family reunion in Missouri. Only 14 of them left to go. Hope the hand lasts, but, I do have till the end of May.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks great!! &#128077;


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Amazing fantastic workmanship, well done.
.


----------



## vlcline (Feb 13, 2015)

Have you checked on EBAY? There are a lot of listings for punch embroidery yarn. Vicki Cline


----------



## quenuevas (Mar 11, 2015)

Beautiful, just would like to know how to start after my daughter bought me a set of punch needles


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

its not a difficult craft..........just different. 
There are a lot of different tutorials on youtube if you dont have anyone close to teach you. 
Heres one that is pretty simple, but, they are using embroidery floss rather than yarn.


----------



## quenuevas (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you I'll try it later today


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cute!!!


----------

